# The secret



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.thesecret.tv/











This may help with staying positive and overcoming SA, it helped me a bit.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

what a laughable movie...litterally drenched in emotional propaganda tools... all based on the lie that what you think of must happen...


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

I didn't read the book (thank God) but I did look at the DVD which is exactly like the book, and to tell the truth I felt more negative about my life after hearing all of this positivity bs that was emanating out of my television speakers. Hearing what these people were saying infuriated me, but at the same time made me laugh because people are actually buying this crap (physically and mentally) and its absolutely no logic to it what so ever.

It's basically a panel of "experts" saying that the universe is based on the Law of Attraction. Your mind is connected to the universe and so because of that, every thought you have, negative or positive, the universe hears it and the Law of Attraction will set up events and circumstances in your life to make that thought happen. So if you think negative thoughts, negative things will happen to you. If you think positive thoughts, positive things will happen to you. You think "It's going to be a horrible day today", it's going to be a horrible day. They also say that it's the same thing whereas if you want something, a house, a car, or a relationship, tell the universe what you want by concentrating on it REALLY hard everyday and the Law of Attraction will give it to you.

Now here's where the fun starts. No matter how extreme your thoughts are, the Law of Attraction will make it happen. You keep thinking you'll get hit by a car, you'll get hit by a car. You think your girlfriend is going to break up with you, welcome to www.eharmoney.com. It was actually an example in the DVD where a guy was downtown riding his bike and before going into a store he had locked it up to a pole, and the whole time he was locking the bike his main thought was, "I hope nobody steals my bike". So he goes in the store and comes out and the bike is gone. So, what there saying is that because his bike being stolen was the paramount thought in his mind, he "attracted" that event to himself.

Sorry for bashing the book like that, but that's just my opinion of it.


----------



## ippa (Jul 21, 2009)

its not how it works as a book says, its works like this i think, if you see beauty and good strength in the world you will literally see it, and if you see only negativity u will see only negativity, so its more how you perceive the world then what u attract to yourself.


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

They made a lot of money selling their crappy book and movie, and that's what really counts. Right?


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

I pretty much do believe in it, that what you spend most of your time focusing on is what you will end up with, the book doesent only say you have to want it really badly and think about it all the time, but it also says you have to work towards achieving those goals. If for example you sit on your *** all day and think about wanting a brand new car its not going to just magically appear in your drive way sooner or later, you have to work for it and keep thinking that if you really want it you'll get it. Some people preceive it as having your own personal genie you just wish and you get, but it isn't that easy, you dont just wish and wait to get it, you wish and you try to achieve it and then you get it.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Mello said:


> Some people preceive it as having your own personal genie you just wish and you get, but it isn't that easy, you dont just wish and wait to get it, you wish and you try to achieve it and then you get it.


Hmm... I wonder what gave them that impression.






:haha(I'm not making fun of you, I'm just amused with my own hilarious, well timed response.)


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL yea exactly what i was thinking about when i wrote that part, but he also says, Whatever you put out there consistently and you think feel and act upon it its what you'll get.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's a more accurate description of the book.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/10/05/the-simpsons-mock-the-sec_n_309240.html


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

ok, heres how the secret works:

-you think happy thoughts about what you want
-you be a happy smiley dude
-people like the happy smiley dude
-people are therefore more likely to help the happy smiley dude get what he wants


thats it!


universe doesnt care what vibes your giving out, only people do.
so you cant use it to get superman powers.


oh ya, and the vaaaaast majority of the action and effort toward getting what you want will still have to be made by you. so dont be depending on others or the universe or that super fit genie dude


on a different note, why the heck is aladin chinese and the genie is an english vulcan?


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> On a different note, why the heck is Aladdin Chinese and the genie is an english vulcan?


Who cares, they were both hot.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> ok, heres how the secret works:
> 
> -you think happy thoughts about what you want
> -you be a happy smiley dude
> ...


Ofcourse you cant be happy 24/7, everyone gets down now and then. But being in a good mood produces good toughts, and when your in a good mood and you have your mind set to something you want to achieve, you most likely will do it because your in a good mood. and its true that the vast majority of the action and effort towards getting what you want will still have to be made by you. I'm not sure i believe in the whole universe thing, because ultimately we have to make our own dreams come true the ''universe'' or whatever cant do that for us.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Some aspects of it are useful... Some of the people featured in the book and movie were actually involved in fraud, and charged... I don't trust anyone.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

"Positive thinking can be helpful."

There, I just gave far superior advice to the sum of the secret's parts.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

Phoenix87 said:


> Some aspects of it are useful... Some of the people featured in the book and movie were actually involved in fraud, and charged... I don't trust anyone.


Yea i understand the world is full op manipulation and deceit, you never know what people are really up to, if their doing something because its right or just for money or fame.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Phoenix87 said:


> Some aspects of it are useful... Some of the people featured in the book and movie were actually involved in fraud, and charged... I don't trust anyone.


the guy who claimed to be able to make front row parking spots magically appear for him with a thought was charged with fraud, hahaha

the universe denies any involvement in the crime


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i believe...with all my might...that a hot model is gonna be in my bed tonight...


----------

